
It takes up to 42 hours right now for a Bitcoin transaction to be confirmed - doener
https://blockchain.info/de/charts/avg-confirmation-time
======
em3rgent0rdr
anyone have a good explanation why these delays occur in spikes, and why those
spikes occurred around June but seemed to have subsided?

